
Show HN: My Online Single Page Profile – Need Reviews and Suggestions - vivek9295
https://te-ch.com
======
abenedic
I would drop the pop-up on start, and do some proofreading. I can't select
text, because when I click and drag to select it the box the text is on moves
to the side. I would fix that behavior.

~~~
vivek9295
thanks @abenedic i was just testing that popup..finally decided to drop
it..will be working on something else..

also tell me what do you mean by proofreading, i mean in which context..?

~~~
abenedic
I was going to select some of the text to show you, but I couldn't due to the
box moving. Just general stuff like capitalizing I, and things like that.

~~~
vivek9295
Got it thanks.. @abenedic

------
gitgud
Very nice, the only concerns I have:

\- Too many social networks, maybe hide some in a different part

\- The projects tab, scrolls badly on mobile (looks like its too wide for the
parent div)

\- Notification at the beginning is annoying

Anyway, well done though!

~~~
vivek9295
thanks don't worry, working on mobile issues.. that notification is for
testing only..will remove it.:) social networks..?..umm will work on that..
anything else..you want to add..?

------
maitrikpatel
I like B&W theme.

I would only add social network links where you are active.

~~~
vivek9295
Thanks a lot maitrik..hmm you are right but i have provided all possible links
so as to provide people multiple ways to contact me..anything else you want to
suggest..?

